# Kinh nghiệm mua ấm đun nước siêu tốc



## Vũ Thu Hằng (23/4/18)

Ấm đun nước siêu tốc là một sản phẩm khá cơ bản. Và vì thế, thị trường hiện nay có hàng loạt sản phẩm ấm đun với đa dạng mẫu mã, giá cả. Rất nhiều sản phẩm ấm đun nước Trung Quốc có giá chỉ khoảng vài chục nghìn đồng. Nhưng với giá quá rẻ, chất lượng các sản phẩm này cũng thấp và sẽ không an toàn khi sử dụng. Khi chọn mua ấm đun nước siêu tốc, để biết được ấm đun nước siêu tốc loại nào tốt thì bạn cần cân nhắc các yếu tố dưới đây.

*1. Dung tích ấm đun nước siêu tốc*
Bạn nên lưu ý chọn ấm đun nước siêu tốc có dung tích phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng. Các sản phẩm ấm siêu tốc hiện nay phổ biến có dung tích trung bình là 1.5 lít với công suất khoảng 1,500W đến 2,000W. Một số sản phẩm trên 2 lít thì công suất thường sẽ lớn hơn.




_Chọn ấm phù hợp với nhu cầu là cách tiết kiệm điện_​
Dung tích phù hợp có thể giúp bạn tiết kiệm được đáng kể lượng điện năng tiêu thụ. Ví dụ, nhu cầu sử dụng nước nóng không nhiều mà bạn dùng ấm to thì sẽ mất rất nhiều thời gian đun, tốn điện mà sau đó nước đun thừa lại bỏ phí.

Trong hai loại ấm điện trở lò xo và điện trở mâm đúc thì bạn nên chọn mua các sản phẩm ấm đun nước siêu tốc điện trở mâm đúc. Các sản phẩm này không giới hạn mực nước tối thiểu khi đun. Vì vậy, khi bạn cần dùng rất ít nước nóng thì vẫn có thể đun ở mực nước thấp và do đó tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ.

_

_
_Điện trở mâm đúc sẽ tiết kiệm điện hơn mâm lò xo_​
*2. Các chức năng an toàn*
Các chức năng an toàn của ấm đun nước siêu tốc bao gồm chức năng tự ngắt điện khi nước sôi. Đây là chức năng quan trọng hàng đầu, đảm bảo an toàn trong quá trình sử dụng.

_

_
_Tự ngắt điện khi nước sôi là tính năng bắt buộc phải có ở ấm đun nước siêu tốc_​Bên cạnh đó, loại ấm này luôn phải tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ cao nên đòi hỏi phải có lòng ấm không thấm nước, không bị oxy hóa. Đặc biệt là phần vỏ ấm phải được thiết kế với chất liệu có khả năng cách nhiệt tốt.

Hiện nay, các sản phẩm ấm đun nước siêu tốc phổ biến được thiết kế với vỏ ấm inox hoặc nhựa chất lượng cao chịu nhiệt. Các sản phẩm giá rẻ thì sử dụng inox làm vỏ bình. Ưu điểm của inox là giá rẻ, nhưng không an toàn bằng vỏ nhựa cao cấp. Vỏ ấm inox có khả năng dẫn nhiệt tốt, nên trong quá trình đun nó nóng lên rất nhanh. Dùng loại ấm vỏ bình inox thì bạn phải cẩn thận không được chạm tay vào vỏ bình kẻo rất dễ bị bỏng.

Các dòng ấm có vỏ bằng nhựa cao cấp thì rất an toàn vì gần như cách nhiệt hoàn toàn và dù nước bên trong đun sôi thì vỏ bên ngoài cũng không nóng. Và điều này rất an toàn khi sử dụng, cũng như an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ.

_

_
_Khóa chống bật nắp khi đang rót nước_​
Thêm một tính năng an toàn nữa được trang bị ở hầu hết các sản phẩm ấm đun nước siêu tốc chất lượng là khóa nắp an toàn, đảm bảo nắp không bị bật ra trong quá trình rót nước ra từ ấm.

*3. Thương hiệu*
Bên cạnh dung tích, tính năng an toàn cũng như thiết kế của ấm đun siêu tốc, bạn cũng cần chú ý tới thương hiệu của sản phẩm. Là dòng sản phẩm khá cơ bản, hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều thương hiệu ấm đun nước siêu tốc cho bạn lựa chọn.

Các sản phẩm ấm đun nước phổ biến nhất đến từ những thương hiệu gia dụng uy tín như Philips, BlueStone, Electrolux, Goldsun, Sunhouse hay Kangaroo...Phân khúc chất lượng thì có Philips với nhiều sản phẩm ấm đun nước siêu tốc vỏ nhựa rất đẹp, an toàn. Nếu bạn hướng đến các sản phẩm bình dân, giá rẻ thì có thể chọn mua các sản phẩm thương hiệu Việt như Kangaroo, Sunhouse, Goldsun.

*4. Giá bán và bảo hành*
Mức độ giao động về giá thành của ấm đun siêu tốc là rất cao. Các sản phẩm giá rẻ nhất có đa dạng rất nhiều lựa chọn chỉ khoảng dưới 200.000đ. Còn trong trường hợp bạn muốn chọn một dòng sản phẩm chất lượng cao, an toàn hơn thì phổ biến là các sản phẩm tầm giá khoảng 1 triệu.

Khi mua, bạn nhớ chú ý chính sách bảo hành của hãng. Một ấm đun nước siêu tốc thường sẽ được bảo hành trong vòng 6 tháng đến 1 năm. Có thể bạn sẽ chẳng bỏ công đi bảo hành một sản phẩm ấm đun nước siêu tốc bị hỏng nhưng cam kết này cho thấy nhà sản xuất đảm bảo chất lượng của sản phẩm mình sản xuất ra.

_Nguồn: truereview_​


----------

